# Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 Stealth Build



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fellow RBRs,

I've been on this forum for a while and am constantly inspired by this forum. I'm from the U.S. and race collegiate during the spring. I got onto a good summer team this year and they hooked us up with these new Focus Izalco frames. 

I've had a brief bike history, previously on a 2007 Marin Portino, 2010 Aerocat R505, and 2009 Look 585 Ultra. The Marin and Look were sold to further my bike buying habits and the Aerocat was stolen. This spring I raced on a 2012 CAAD10. The CAAD was my favorite frame so far and was our collegiate team bike. I'm going to keep it but it's getting stripped to outfit the Focus for now.

This will be my first "proper" build thread and I'm going to do it teaser style. I'm still waiting on the shifters, they should be here in a few days so the build is stalled for the moment.


Current Build List:

Frame: 2012 Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 
Fork: Focus Branded 3T Fundo Team

Stem: 3T Team 110 (debranded)
Bars: 3T Pro Ergonova 40cm (sanded and painted) ---- 275.6g
Seatpost: 3T Dorico 27.2 ----- 189.0g
Cages: Arundel Mandible
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR TT ----- 140.3g

Crank: Cannondale Hollowgram SISL 172.5 
Rings: Stronglight 50/36 
Bolts: Omni Racer Ultra-Lite Bolts
Pedals: Look Keo 2 Max

Shifters: Campagnolo Record 11 ----- 345.5g
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Centaur 10 ----- 95g
Chain: Gold KMC x11sl
Cassette: Campagnolo Chorus 12-27
Cables: Campagnolo Ultra Shift
Brakes: KCNC C7 Black
Cables: Campagnolo Ultra-Shift

Wheels: Custom Kinlin 30 rims - BHS Front - Powertap Pro+ Rear

Current Build:


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are some photos of what I have so far. I'm waiting on the shifters to be delivered so the build is stalled here for the moment. Right now I've got the headset, crank, f/r derailleurs, brakes, seatpost, cages, and stem installed.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice. 

What size frame is that? 

And what are you doing with the caad10?


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's their size small, has a 53.7 top tube. The geometry is almost exactly the same as the cannondale. I'm going to keep the caad for now. I'll either keep it around as a frame and move the parts back over for collegiate season or I'll build it up as a budget crit bike, the aluminum is so durable and reliable. I wrecked pretty hard a few times this year and the frame came away flawless.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Nice! I like to hear a ride review when its finished. Strange to see you riding a compact on a collegiate team though unless thats your "mountain stage" bike.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

I just saw a post exactly like this on Weight Weenies! Oh wait... 

Nice build though.


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the compact for now, I'm more at home in the hills than the flats and you really don't give that much up considering a 50/11 is more gear than a 53/12. I definitely don't find myself contesting sprint finishes.

@Wile, gotta spread the love around.


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Updated the photos in the second post with some better full-frame shots. I really like some of the stealth bikes on this site so I'm going as black as possible. First little project was stripping the clear coat and FSA logos from the headset top cap. Then I took the stripe off the 3T team stem. Next step was to take the white off the 3T Pro bars. That wasn't going so well so I took the sand paper to it. 

While I was removing the white stripe the black started coming away too so I figured I'd strip it down to the aluminum and paint it up.










Put it on the scale










I taped off the parts that will be covered by the bartape and set to painting










I'm happy with the result, it is more matte in person, the pictures make it look a little shiny/glossy. I'm also happy the paint didn't add a lot of weight to it. Long term, I'm shopping around for a set of these in carbon. I'd like to find some of these - 40cm 3T Ergonova - in team and then strip it down to the carbon. Just have to wait for a set that fit the budget or until the budget can accomodate a set.


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice irf3.

I actually have the same bike on order. I was ready to get an R3 until a friend told me to look at Focus. One trip to the bike shop and I was sold after seeing it in person.

I will be replacing all the FSA stuff with 3T Team seatpost and stem (stealth black) and either Erogosum or Ergonova (not sure if I'll like the flat top) Pro bars.

I noticed you have the small. May I ask how tall you are? I see that you have a 110 stem and the Dorico seatpost. I'm assuming you are 5'8"+ and decided to go with the smaller frame? The small is the same geometry as my current bike (53.7TT). At 5'7" I will be using a 90 stem and setback seatpost.

Please continue with the build pics. Can't wait to see it completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, I love the finish and think Focus are really understated and often unconsidered. I was lucky my shop chose these to sponsor us with. They kept all the components so I was free to build it up with whatever I wanted. I've ridden 3t since I started cycling a couple years ago and haven't switched. I moved from the rotundo to the ergonova because of the shorter reach and drop, I'm impartial to the flat top. 

The small was very similar to my old caad geometry and that fit me very well. I'm around 5'9'' and like having a smaller frame. Bike is finished, I should get some pics up soon. I'm still looking for some good race wheels though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice frameset--I've never seen a blacked out Izalco before.

Be careful sanding your handlebars, any scratches could lead to failure as handlebars are pretty highly stressed. If you want black bars maybe try chemical strippers.
Back in the olden days I broke a pair of Cinelli Top 64 bars that were drilled for internal brake cables. Not a happy memory!


----------



## Ariolee (May 24, 2012)

I am considering between focus izalco pro 3.0 and scott foil 20 for my first roadbike. Any suggestionsguys? Thanks.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is an absolutely beautiful bike! Excellent build and write up.


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Cinelli: I'm a little guy, barely pushing 140lbs and I did a careful job, only sanded the black off and from the pics you can see I didn't go over the top and bring it down to nothing but shiny alu. Thanks for the heads up though.

@Ariolee: That is a decision I'm glad I don't have to make, honestly those are my two favorite bikes out there right now. The foil is awesome and the aero data on it is really strong. Not sure I can tell you to pick one over the other, they are both going to be great. I would say go with which ever you like more aesthetically and the one with best accompanying build kit (groupset, wheels, etc). Good luck choosing!

Bike is put together, cabled, and I took it out on the maiden voyage tonight. I'll write up a ride report after I put some more miles on it, but it's an awesome bike, love the feel. Right now I've only got my training wheels, they're Kinlin 30mm rims with a BHS front and powertap pro+ on the back and the set is a giant boat anchor (1760g). I have a set of custom 20/24 stans alphas (1195g) ready to go but need tires, also have some404s on the way, that should really finish this thing off.

It's coming in a little heavy right now, around 16lbs, a nice set of wheels, light tubes, and good tires should put it under 14.8lbs, I'd like to put it under 14.5lbs.

I'd love to hear what you think and suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Josh P (May 27, 2012)

looks nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Handlebars*

275 gram bars shouldn't be on a WW build. Price Point has Zipp SL carbon bars on sale for $99.98. Claimed 174 grams. 
Zipp SL Traditional Carbon Handlebar 2010 at Price Point

And they are carbon, so they are black.


----------



## irf3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree, the bars are heavy but I like the measurements on the ergonova. Trust me, I'm not 100% done with this bike and I'll be jumping on some ergonova carbon bars when the deal comes up.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Ariolee said:


> I am considering between focus izalco pro 3.0 and scott foil 20 for my first roadbike. Any suggestionsguys? Thanks.


The Izalco is going to ride noticeably better, and the Foil will have an advantage at maintaining higher speeds. As a first bike both are amazing rides, though I would go for the Izalco. I think you will appreciate the smoother ride over the mild decrease in drag at speeds you probably won't be traveling all that often...at least not solo.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## kimare (Aug 20, 2012)

Amazing bike,how has it been compared to the caad?


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd hit it. ;]

You've built up a sexy b!tch!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Badass man!


----------

